# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  compensazione art.56 L.F.

## nic

Le modalità per far valere la compensazione ex art. 56 L.F sono:
1) insinuarsi al passivo fallimentare con la richiesta di compensazione,
2) proporre la compensazione in un giudizio ordinario come eccezione riconvenzionale, anche senza aver insinuato il credito al passivo.
Il credito, in ogni modo per essere fatto valere in compensazione, deve essere comunque accertato o da un giudice delegato o da un giudice ordinario, nel senso che la compensazione ex art. 56 L.F. non può essere attuata con un accordo stragiudiziale tra il curatore ed il cliente/debitore senza che il credito sia stato accertato, anche se poi tale compensazione venisse sottoposta all'autorizzazione del CDC. Nel caso di un credito non accertato sarebbe possibile invece risolvere il caso con una transazione ex art. 35 L.F. Spero di essermi spiegata bene.

----------


## f.p

> Il credito, in ogni modo per essere fatto valere in compensazione, deve essere comunque accertato o da un giudice delegato o da un giudice ordinario, nel senso che la compensazione ex art. 56 L.F. non può essere attuata con un accordo stragiudiziale tra il curatore ed il cliente/debitore senza che il credito sia stato accertato, anche se poi tale compensazione venisse sottoposta all'autorizzazione del CDC. Nel caso di un credito non accertato sarebbe possibile invece risolvere il caso con una transazione ex art. 35 L.F. Spero di essermi spiegata bene.

  ciao  :Smile:  
non mi sembra che sia necessario l'accertamento giudiziario del credito che vuoi compensare (o opporre in compensazione)!! 
l'accertamento da parte del G.D. sarà in funzione dell'autorizzazione ma non necessario ai fini dell'opearatività della compensazione.
se, invece, quando parli di "credito non accertato" ti riferisci all'ipotesi che il credito sia contestato nel _quantum_  e - in questo senso - non automaticamente compensabile, allora forse è meglio la strada della transazione!!
.. spero di aver capito il la questione che sollevavi!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nic

> ciao  
> non mi sembra che sia necessario l'accertamento giudiziario del credito che vuoi compensare (o opporre in compensazione)!! 
> l'accertamento da parte del G.D. sarà in funzione dell'autorizzazione ma non necessario ai fini dell'opearatività della compensazione.
> se, invece, quando parli di "credito non accertato" ti riferisci all'ipotesi che il credito sia contestato nel _quantum_  e - in questo senso - non automaticamente compensabile, allora forse è meglio la strada della transazione!!
> .. spero di aver capito il la questione che sollevavi!!!

  Allora, mi spiego meglio: nel caso specifico la sottoscritta in qualità di curatore ha inviato la richiesta bonaria di pagamento del debito, conseguentemente a ciò il debitore essendo anche creditore della ditta fallita ha fatto presente al curatore dell'esistenza di un proprio credito nei confronti della fallita per un assegno emesso dalla fallita ma non incassato (dato che non risulta dal bilancio alla data del fallimento). Dagli ulteriori accertamenti sul c/c della fallita (effettuati dalla sottoscritta) risulta che effettivamente l'assegno non è stato incassato dal debitore/creditore. Per fare la compensazione di questo credito non credo che sia possibile agire in via stragiudiziale, ma ritengo che sia necessario richiedere la compensazione con la domanda di insinuazione al passivo, nella quale venga accertato anche il credito.

----------


## f.p

> Allora, mi spiego meglio: nel caso specifico la sottoscritta in qualità di curatore ha inviato la richiesta bonaria di pagamento del debito, conseguentemente a ciò il debitore essendo anche creditore della ditta fallita ha fatto presente al curatore dell'esistenza di un proprio credito nei confronti della fallita per un assegno emesso dalla fallita ma non incassato (dato che non risulta dal bilancio alla data del fallimento). Dagli ulteriori accertamenti sul c/c della fallita (effettuati dalla sottoscritta) risulta che effettivamente l'assegno non è stato incassato dal debitore/creditore. Per fare la compensazione di questo credito non credo che sia possibile agire in via stragiudiziale, ma ritengo che sia necessario richiedere la compensazione con la domanda di insinuazione al passivo, nella quale venga accertato anche il credito.

  mmhm... interessante quesito (.. e comunque, non l'avevo capito!!!  :Big Grin: ).
.. ora, "di getto" direi che non sarebbe necessaria la preventiva insinuazione del credito perchè possa operarsi la compensazione: testualmente l'art. 56 recita ""i creditori hanno diritto di compensare coi loro debiti verso il fallito i crediti che essi vantano verso lo stesso, ancorché non scaduti.."" (non accennando alla necessità che il credito sia insinuato nel passivo).
Piuttosto l'operatività della compensazione dovrebbe imporre la verifica della volontà di avvalersene (e la circostanza del mancato incasso dell'assegno bancario ne sarebbe espressione): il debitore eccepisce, quindi, il proprio credito in compensazione contro le pretese creditorie della controparte in virtù dei presupposti legali di essa (reciprocità, omogeneità, certezza, esigibilità, liquidità, esigibilità).
Posto che i presupposti sussistano e che non vi sia contestazione sulla veridicità del credito, io acquisirei solo autorizzazione del Giudice Delegato!! 
Mi piacerebbe leggere il parere di Alfredo sul punto!!
buona giornata! :Smile:

----------


## nic

Ma il dubbio fondamentale riguardo a questa compensazione è proprio dovuto ai requisiti richiesti al credito per poter essere compensato, in quanto il fatto che l'assegno non sia stato mandato all'incasso per un accordo informale tra il creditore e l'imprenditore poi dichiarato fallito e non per la volontà di compensare il credito non espressa mi sembra che sollevi qualche dubbio circa la certezza di questo credito e la sua esigibilità ante fallimento. Pertanto ritego che tale credito dovrebbe essere ammesso al passivo ma non sia possibile effettuare la compensazione. Grazie davvero per l'interesse  :Smile:

----------


## f.p

> .. il dubbio circa la certezza di questo credito e la sua esigibilità ante fallimento.

   :Confused:  si, ma se io debitore contesto la fondatezza del tuo credito non ti dò un assegno bancario (che potresti incassare in qualunque momento!!) lascio impagato il debito..   

> Pertanto ritego che tale credito dovrebbe essere ammesso al passivo ma non sia possibile effettuare la compensazione

  se però il dubbio si sposta sulla fondatezza del credito, allora piuttosto che all'esame sommario di una insinuazione, ne provocherei l'accertamento giudiziario!  :Embarrassment:

----------

